# Happy First Birthday Liam!



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Liam officially turned 1 yesterday, so of course I had to plan a little celebration for him! (Very cute) pictures are down below, but first, the cheesy stuff:

I never knew that taking care of such a tiny creature could bring me so much joy. It has been such a wonderful learning experience, and I'm so excited to see what's coming next! Everyday he makes me happy in a million different little ways. I love hearing his sweet chirps when I put him on my chest, I love how happy he is when he's snuggled in his hedgie bag, I love that he lets me nuzzle his nose and pet his feet after I wake him up, I love his little birth mark in the corner of his eye, I love how excited he gets over mealies and crickets, and I even love that no matter what I do to discourage him, he always finds a way under his liner in the end. 

I also wanted to extend a big "thank you!" to everyone here at HHC who has helped me to learn so much about hedgehog care since I joined the community. Liam would not be living such a happy life were it not for the kind words and encouragement I've received here. You are all so sweet, so thoughtful, and so knowledgeable; I'm proud to be part of such a great forum. 









_party hat and scrambled egg "cake" with wet cat food "icing" and mealie "candles"_









_not too thrilled with the hat_









_still doesn't want to come out of his bag, even for noms_









_actually, this is pretty good! thanks mom!_


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

EEEEEEEE! Adorable! Happy birthday Liam!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heee, those are great pictures!! I love the cake! Happy birthday Liam!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

awww  Happy Birthday to Liam, looks like he had a great one.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

That hat just kills me! Happy Birthday Liam!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy (late) birthday Liam! A cake fit for a king (well a king hedgie).


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Liam! The pictures are adorable!!! I love the hat.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I actually googled "how to make a tiny party hat" - I think it came out pretty well for my first try! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!  Can I please steal these pics with the birthday hat? My good friend Susan has a page on facebook for hogs wearing hats and would love these i'm sure!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Happy Birthday!!  Can I please steal these pics with the birthday hat? My good friend Susan has a page on facebook for hogs wearing hats and would love these i'm sure!


Of course you may! That is so cute, hogs wearing hats  Do you have a link to the page? This was the first time I've tried putting any sort of clothing on Liam, and he was so not into it, haha. Makes me have even more respect for the costumed hedgies in your photo contest!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, Larry, PLEASE send us that link... I would TOTALLY like that on facebook!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It's not a page but an album, I will have to ask her if it's ok to post.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here it is!! :mrgreen: Hope everyone enjoys! 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 807&type=1


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Here it is!! :mrgreen: Hope everyone enjoys!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 807&type=1


Can you PM your Facebook name so I can tag you?

Thanks!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Liam!

Such a cutie in his little birthday hat <3


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ahahahaaaaa, I laughed so hard I cried at those adorable hat-wearing pictures! What a cutie pie. Happy belated birthday, Liam! HHC loves you


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Happy birthday, Liam!

This post is just too cute for words. I don't know how you managed to get him to wear that hat because I know my Thaddeus would have none of that. =D And great job on the cake!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Ahahahaaaaa, I laughed so hard I cried at those adorable hat-wearing pictures! What a cutie pie. Happy belated birthday, Liam! HHC loves you


Thanks! We love HHC too! 



sayhedgehog said:


> Happy birthday, Liam!
> 
> This post is just too cute for words. I don't know how you managed to get him to wear that hat because I know my Thaddeus would have none of that. =D And great job on the cake!


Thank you! These pictures belie the difficulty of the situation - he only wore the hat for a grand total of 10 minutes, and these photos are the 1% that came out not blurry or with an angry hedgie face in them.  But anything for a cute photo, I say!

Larry - thanks for the album link! So cute!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Liam! may you always remain the much-loved spring chicken that you are now. :lol:


----------

